# dog in the house?



## stifler (Mar 7, 2011)

Just curious, do most of you let your dog in the house?


----------



## Shiner (Jan 24, 2011)

Yes... all the time. His kennel is in our master bedroom. I know there are arguments out there for keeping them outside to make them better hunters... but we bought our dog to be a family/companion dog as well as hunter.


----------



## Larry Thompson1 (Apr 19, 2011)

I do but try to limit during formal training IE FF thru swimby I try to do 2 adays during yard work and find if they only come out to train they are more responsive. After a while they become obedient enough to let them in more often. I have an 11 week old that spends most of the day in the kennel after morning retrieves and then we let her in for the evening and a few retrieves just before dark to burn some energy. Then to a crate for bedtime.


----------



## Geiss (May 5, 2010)

Kennel is in another room right next to ours, but we often times let our dog sleep on a big doggie pillow in our bedroom. She used to sleep at the foot of the bed, but since the wife got a new comforter, she doesnt want doggie hair / doggie toenails messing it up.


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

1 out of 3 of my boykins stays in the house.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Yes,

4 labs in the house. I have a bedroom with crates for nights and when we are at work. The rest of the time they are laying here and there throughout the house.


----------



## stifler (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, I see alot of folks that keep their's inside alot. I personally don't, but if certain things were different, I probably would as well. They do have a roofed kennel, and in the winter I make sure they have any and all devices to keep them warm.


----------



## mapman (Nov 13, 2008)

Yes,

My golden has stayed in the house for 13 years.


----------



## Earl&Ruth (Jun 8, 2011)

Both my labs stay out most of the day unless it is too hot. When we are home, they come in. My big hunting dog sleeps in my bedroom and my young gyp sleeps on the bed with my daughter. Wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Yes, all three labs live in the house when they're home -- I wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

In the house and on the bed. Bed priveleges at about a year old.

Dog at my feet as I type regards


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

The couch would walk out if the dogs werent laying on it!!!!!


----------



## ad18 (Aug 23, 2006)

Inside at night all year round. In outside kennels during day in summer unless to hot, then left inside. Winter in house all day.


----------



## kdeckels (Sep 12, 2009)

2 labs in the house - 1.5 yr old in kennel (crate) when we're gone, 2.5 yr old graduated about 3 weeks ago to whole house freedom - they know upstairs furniture off limits, downstairs fair game. Would be nice to have a king size bed though.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

Yep, all 7. The Dyson vaccuum gets a good workout.


----------



## stifler (Mar 7, 2011)

Wow, looks like I'm the only one that doesn't let them in. You guys are making me feel like I'm cruel. lol.


----------



## windycanyon (Dec 21, 2007)

stifler said:


> Wow, looks like I'm the only one that doesn't let them in. You guys are making me feel like I'm cruel. lol.


I won't go so far as to imply that, but I think I have a better handle on my dogs' basic health and obedience by allowing them significant house time vs always being outside (and they are out alot by choice when the weather is good). Something as simple as a UTI can quickly get out of hand if a dog is outside, and you don't catch it early. I'd also worry that they would find trouble outside if they got bored or lonesome-- barking, digging, etc. Mine sleep in their crates in the garage at night. Routine is good.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

Both in the house. 
Scrub has bed privileges and the new pup gets to snuggle in too after he has been out in the morning. I think you just get a much better connection with your dog’s when they are allowed to share the home with their people. They also learn good manners. Mine have a couch in the family room that they are allowed on. They are not put up when we have company either.

I store recycled aluminum in my outside dog kennel .


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

My lab is 3 1/2 and has never been in the house.


----------



## Martha Lancaster (Sep 5, 2003)

In the house. On the bed. Dyson vacuum.


----------



## PocketLab (Apr 23, 2010)

My 3 year old is in the house if we are. Sleeps in the kennel most nights. Still not quite ready for full overnight privileges. Cuddles with the wife in bed when I leave for work.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

Both are in the house (although one is away at the moment).

They don't like to sleep on the bed with us, but they get up there when I leave for work and sleep for a while with the wife, until it is time for them to wake her up.


----------



## ebenezer (Aug 19, 2009)

4 labs and a hound all in the house. Sister- 5 labs in the house. Only time it is a little difficult is when I have 2 females in season and the males are nuts ( like NOW)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

all 5 in the house in Boise, brother pulled out carpet and had wood floors installed downstairs...the only weird thing is that Nola will get up in the middle of the night and go from room to room to see where everyone is at and every once in awhile will hop into bed with one young boys, creepy to hear her walking the wooden floors at night...Star lives on the couch, will give you the evil eye if you are in her spot


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

I have 11 dogs in the house. 7 labs, 1 golden, 2 hounds, and 1 mut. My wife and I built a dog house (log home with no carpet) that we could live in. We keep swiffer in business. One room has 4 kennels for the pups that are likely to do damage when we are out of the house. The others are all over the house.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

It depends. When we had a house the dogs spent about half the time inside and half out. Sometimes both in bed with us, sometimes in separate rooms. Living on the road, they live happily in the box on the truck. Living in the trailer, when there were only two of them they spent the nights inside and days out in the kennels. Now there are three, so non training time is in the kennels with one at a time visits inside. Does that help at all?????


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Yup,, everyone gets their turn in the house in the evening. I'll bring one or two inside. 

With me being on summer trip I'll give all the training dogs a turn coming in the house. Usually 2-3 at a time.

Angie


----------



## Sue Kiefer (Mar 4, 2006)

In the house.
Sue


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

ad18 said:


> Inside at night all year round. In outside kennels during day in summer unless to hot, then left inside. Winter in house all day.


This is exactly how I do it. Except when they are in they are in crates. My 12 year old gets the run of the house and the other ones tend to get too obnoxious and knock her over so they are in the kitchen in crates.


----------



## RookieTrainer (Mar 11, 2011)

Scott Bass said:


> I have 11 dogs in the house. 7 labs, 1 golden, 2 hounds, and 1 mut. My wife and I built a dog house (log home with no carpet) that we could live in. *We keep swiffer in business*. One room has 4 kennels for the pups that are likely to do damage when we are out of the house. The others are all over the house.


My wife is not exactly a neat freak, but she certainly tends toward that end of the spectrum. Imagine her reaction when she pulled out the swiffer and our pup started chasing it around while she was trying to use it. If the pantry door is not shut tight, the little joker will slip in there and pull the pad off the swiffer.

We don't have kids, so we had no idea how our life was going to change three months ago when we got this pup. Neither of us would trade him for anything. But we might loan him out for 2 - 3 nights of sleep.


----------



## Tartufa10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have an 8mo BLM this is the first large breed dog we've had in the house I think it's the way to go because 80% of the time he's our pet and companion .Only down side is the shedding but I'd rather clean up after him then be ignored by our terrier


----------



## 43x (Mar 29, 2009)

NO, We leave the dogs outside until it gets down to single digits and then they are put in the basement, never in the house !!


----------



## starjack (Apr 30, 2009)

No never in the house and so far no health issues at all. Have a roofed kennel. Ido bring them in on really cold nights in winter. But only in the house garage.


----------



## Losthwy (May 3, 2004)

House dog.


----------



## Tstreg (Dec 28, 2005)

2 labs and a pom inside. Built bunk bed for the labs out of pine to match the bedroom set.


----------



## stifler (Mar 7, 2011)

Yeah, that's kinda my philosophy. They live outside full time. We get really cold in the winter sometimes. Times like this, I'll let them stay in the garage.


----------



## hfsDogs (May 21, 2011)

I like to keep my dogs outside, for the simple reason that we hunt outside, so they need to be acclemated to the heat as well as the cold. I have a really well built kennel that has ample shade in the summer and good air flow, and keep plenty of water in it with them. Now if it gets extremely hot or cold I'll bring them in.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

5 labs and a pitbull - ALL house dogs. Briezy is the only one who sleeps with me but the extra bedroom is the dog room where everybody has a crate. 

Andy


----------



## Misty Mountain (Mar 19, 2011)

We have our 9 labs in the house. Crates are available but generally they are free range on the first floor. Our first floor is hardwoods, so it is easy to mop up the Northwest mud and the dyson takes care of the hair.

I think inside dogs help create a healthy pack and better overall socialization. 

Toni
www.retrieverlife.com


----------



## Labs R Us (Jun 25, 2010)

Yup, the 2 labs are in the house. Oh...and I've got a Dyson vacuum too. Seems to be the vacuum of choice for dog owners.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

All are house dogs.


----------



## Chelsey's Triple H (Dec 22, 2009)

Yes, three labs and a little mutt all in the house and on the couch. I wouldn't have it any other way seeing as I added them to my family as a companion first and foremost.


----------



## Trapper (Jun 6, 2009)

My YLM is in the house full time...wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Nope. Never.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

4 labs and a mini schnauzer, all in the house.


----------



## Earl&Ruth (Jun 8, 2011)

Lazy afternoon on the porch after working










They could do this all day long.


----------



## BOGART62 (May 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, house and kennel. Labs need their people. Wouldn't have had 
it any other way. When I get the new pup (soon) he will be raised in the house as well.

Kent


----------



## Patti Benton (Jan 6, 2003)

We started letting our dogs stay in the house in 1983. We keep a wire crate in the office for the girls when they want to get away. But, at night they sleep on their beds in our master bedroom.


----------



## Brian Courser (Feb 10, 2010)

Yes they both do they are part of the family only problem is they hog the bed. I think it creates a better bond


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2011)

I just can't imagine not wanting to curl up with your dog for an afternoon nap or movie. And it does kind of bother me when people talk about their geriatric dogs living outside or in kennel houses. It's just me personally... But it just doesn't seem right to make a companion animal live a life away from the family that it loves and only be given attention during work, play or airing -- and have no just "hanging out" time inside when everyone's relaxed...

With that said, I trip over dogs every day. There are some nights where we kick some out of the porch just so I don't break a leg. LOL

And like others, Dyson is my best friend. I can't believe I bought a USED Dyson vacuum and it's still going strong four years later...


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Mine prefers the porch.


----------



## M&K's Retrievers (May 31, 2009)

Three labs and a junk yard dog, all in the house except for Angus in the winter. He prefers being outside. I guess he gets too hot.


----------



## Terri (May 28, 2008)

Tstreg said:


> 2 labs and a pom inside. Built bunk bed for the labs out of pine to match the bedroom set.


I would love to see a picture of the bunk beds, with the dogs of course. Sounds like a cute idea. 

Terri


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Absolutely NO idea why anyone would own a dog and NOT choose to share their life with them.

On a good night I can walk across the living room and never touch floor.

Dyson having regards

Bubba


----------



## Terri (May 28, 2008)

We have two Italian Greyhounds and two Labradors and they all sleep in our bed. House dogs, except when we are playing or training. 

My daughter wants a Dyson for a wedding present, she has hard wood floors and tile.

Terri


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

All in the house. Too damn hot here not to be.
Carbon has his own room during the day, complete with couch and bed, Gibbs in crate in my room or this fall in the kitchen. If Gibbs had lived outside when he got sick, I think he might have died I can not imagine that. Sleeps with me by choice at night, but has the run of the house. 
I have a ton of dogs in and out, and two cats. When I am not home, cats on the porch, dogs confined to a room or crate. When I am home they can hang out, if they behave. The one that wants to kill the cats does NOT get much freedom, but she hangs out outside a lot because she is good outside.
The point of the above is it does not have to be all or nothing, it is what fits your life. I think all dogs should be taught to be inside dogs, in case they get sick, and need to be inside. While I think dogs are companions and not yard art, I understand things happen.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Not usually more than four in the house at any given time......;-)


----------



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

My 2 don't live in my house!!!!....I live in THEIR house!!!!


----------



## Pals (Jul 29, 2008)

Love me 3 Dysons in 6 years! Very small price to pay for the joy, laughs, love, chewed up socks, fur on the bed, missing shoes, tripping over 294 tennis balls, 163 stuffed ducks, never getting to go to the bathroom by myself in over 15 years, don't forget the fur! Yep-certifiable loony loony loony they stay in the house . I would not have it any other way.


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

I have had 4 labs. Each any everyone of them have lived in the house year round with me.


----------



## laidback (Aug 4, 2008)

I have 2 grown labs and a puppy and they all live in the house. They give me to much joy to just leave them outside all the time.


----------



## Guest (Jul 10, 2011)

stifler said:


> Just curious, do most of you let your dog in the house?


Of course!


----------



## MSDOGS1976 (Mar 7, 2009)

I'm just happy he let's me stay in the house.;-)


----------



## Ken S. (Feb 2, 2005)

They generally all spend some time in the house if they are not overly unruly. Six are here full time, as we have 3 non labs, and 3 non-competitive labs. When the others are home they come in, and possible sleep in. Most are in their runs during the day, although at least three are always inside.


----------



## awolfe (Mar 2, 2011)

Just in case it'd make the OP feel better, we used to have the thought that we'd not have dogs in the house. We'd feel sorry for Raider when it is hot and bugs, plus cold and snowy, and let him in. He'd even fake shiver at the patio door to get in. He never once caused a problem, has never made a mess, and was never formally potty trained. Now he has full couch privileges, watches TV with us, goes to the utility room if told "kennel." Bea's had two litters of pups in my utility room. When she wants away from them, she gets to roam the house past the puppy gate. She's also never been formally potty trained, but chooses to sleep behind my head board and is more than welcome. Not a single mess.

!!Kids are much more work -- dirty dishes, clothes, toys, plugged toilets, want fed and watered far more than twice a day in a bowl. Their potty training alone was a huge project, whereas the dogs have been tidy the whole time!
--Andrea Wolfe


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

hfsDogs said:


> I like to keep my dogs outside, for the simple reason that we hunt outside, so they need to be acclemated to the heat as well as the cold.


wild dogs "Den Up" and are social animals. The go outside in the cold and come in and snuggle with their families after. If you have ever done any cold weather camping or built a snow cave you would know how toasty warm they are. It is the dogs natural way. So your must be acclimated philosophy holds no water. My dogs both break ice for retrieves last day of season and snuggle on the couch after. Their coats are a thick as can be. NOW you need them out working every day for this. Just like the dogs in the wild.
.


----------



## rfm (Jul 7, 2011)

Ours is indoors. She has a dog door and that lets her choose whether she wants to be inside or outside. I can count the number of times on one hand the number of times we come home and she is outside. 

She even picks up the crumbs from under the table  and we don't even have to ask her too!

That being said, we don't allow her on the furniture. Orvis has dog couches and we bought two of these instead. These things are solid and we all love them!


----------



## hfsDogs (May 21, 2011)

Ken, its not so much the cold, cause you are right. Plus it doesn't get that cold here to really worry if you take all the nessecary precations that duck hunters should take, vest etc. Down here the real probelm is in the Sept dove fields where the heat can be brutal. And say what you want, but its been my expericance dog that are kept outside do better than the ones that are kept in the AC of a house. You still need to have plenty of water for your dogs and shady places are great if avaliable. But my dog is far from being cruel treated with no attention, he does get to come inside and when I'm outside which is most of the day he's out with me. And we have training session 1st thing in the morning and last thing in the evening.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

3 in the house and on the bed if I lift their big a$$ up there.....


----------



## BuzzTheDecoys (Nov 7, 2009)

Yes in the house. If we are not home she will make sure no unwanted visits happen.


----------



## Becca (Aug 9, 2009)

I have 3 Golden's and they stay in the house......There part of the family and i wouldn't have it any other way.


----------



## RoosterBuster (Aug 24, 2010)

Yep, our dog is spoiled rotten. He does good out in the field still, i've read arguments that it affects the scenting abilities and all that. He put's up just as many birds as other dogs, so I'd have to go against that one.


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

3 Goldens live in my house and they let me live there, too. Working all day and living alone in a country subdivision is a pretty good reason for letting them stay inside. If anyone comes near the front or back doors, they set up such a cacophony of noise that no one stays on the porch! When I open the door, whoever it is, is standing about 10 ft. away from the door. Doesn't hurt when I let a muzzle stick out a little and all those shiny teeth are showing. 
The group also keeps the couch, chairs, and bed from walking away every day & night--amazing. 
SuzanneB


----------



## PhilBernardi (Jul 17, 2010)

Yup! :smile:

View attachment 5733


----------



## my2ylws (Aug 12, 2010)

We have 4 Labs that are in the house. They are alternately crated during various times of the day when they are not out training and sleep in crates in the bedroom at night.


----------



## dogshom (Mar 16, 2010)

Yep, all in the house. Hotel room, beach house, you name it. My dogs are very well mannered and great travelers because they live in the house with us. I spend a lot of time training house manners because I am picky about that.


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

All three of our Labs and the English Bulldog are all in the house. They spend a lot of time in the yard during the day (except when its to hot, especially for Belle since she's prone to heat stroke) but they are all in at night. Our dogs love to sleep with our kids or by our bed. We take them camping with us and on road trips. They are part of the family around here.


----------



## GilWlsn (Jan 18, 2008)

i_willie12 said:


> The couch would walk out if the dogs werent laying on it!!!!!


Absolutely the most worthless animal on the planet, until someone picks up a shotgun or the alarm goes off at 3 am!


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Upd


Scott Bass said:


> I have 11 dogs in the house. 7 labs, 1 golden, 2 hounds, and 1 mut. My wife and I built a dog house (log home with no carpet) that we could live in. We keep swiffer in business. One room has 4 kennels for the pups that are likely to do damage when we are out of the house. The others are all over the house.


Update it is now 12, added another lab.


----------



## Alec Sparks (Jan 31, 2003)

Never. 










































































































OK, I lied.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Scott, if you can do that then I can surely learn to have all 3 of mine in the trailer at the same time!! As it is, I rotate. One dog per night, the others in the kennel. This is the only thing I miss about the house, plenty of room for dogs


----------



## STROCHLABRADORS (Aug 13, 2008)

2 labs, both spend most of their time outside and I'm not sure they'd have it any other way. We feed and give them raw hides inside but shortly there after they start to get anxious to go back outside.


----------



## Scott Bass (Apr 28, 2009)

Carol,
When we built our log home 6 years ago one of the most important things we thought about was our dogs. All pergo floors or ceramic tile. At that time we only had 5. We keep swiffer in business.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

You should never ever let a dog in the house......unless you have a big chair


----------



## Pam Spears (Feb 25, 2010)

Two chessies, in the house most of the time. They like to be outside during the day, but I'm usually around so it's their choice. We have outdoor kennels for them when we go somewhere they can't come... at 26 months and 3 months, it protects them and us from the digging and other shenanigans that occur when they know we aren't home. Of course they are both angels when we are home


----------



## TPhillips (Dec 16, 2010)

I can't imagine never knowing the joy a dog can bring just being themselfs around you in the house, I thought that was part of why you want a dog. Its a very important time to bond, and I think they appricate it and it shows in training.


----------



## mwk56 (May 12, 2009)

Maximum in the house at one time is 4. I have a lovely kennel with indoor/outdoor runs, heat and ac when needed. So most of them are in the kennel during the day.

My 16.5 yr old is in the house all the time. My husband's spoiled male Lab is in quite a bit during the day if hubby is home, and in most evenings. My other male (MY spoiled boy!) is in every night, sometimes free sleeping, sometimes crate. The others are in on a rotating basis. 

I think it is important for Labs in particular to have people time. It helps develop a bond, helps them learn manners, and co-habitation with cats and other dogs.

When we are on the road, our travel trailer has crates for 4-5, and we rotate who free sleeps. Sometimes the younger dogs will sleep in the truck when we travel.

Meredith


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

labman63 said:


> You should never ever let a dog in the house......unless you have a big chair


How do you paint your nails with the dog in your lap?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

labman63 said:


> You should never ever let a dog in the house......unless you have a big chair


labman, you misnamed yourself, shouldn't you be goldenman?



Looks like you're both enjoying an evening cocktail, and the nail polish if for the dog right?


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

All dogs above 7 years are in all the time and my oldest has special priviledges in my greatroom because he gets sick with the younger studs in his space. Some are out during the day and come in at night and there are only a couple outside. There are crates and Durabeds and blankets in their room. I sometimes crate one or two, especially the studs when a female is in season outside. Max in is 8 at one time, not counting the Toy Fox Terrier. They are much closer as a pack then and less squabbles than in runs.


----------



## Christa McCoy (Jan 29, 2010)

All four of ours are in the house at least at night. They spend a lot of time outside during the day, but they always sleep inside. Our girls sleep with my kdis most of the time. The male has slept outside the last two nights because he bugs me at 5 am to be let outside. Now he barks at 6 am because he wants his buddies with him. Can't win for losing.  Chocolate dog at me feet as I write this.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Howard N said:


> labman, you misnamed yourself, shouldn't you be goldenman?
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like you're both enjoying an evening cocktail, and the nail polish if for the dog right?


Thats the wife's big lazy fluffy house dog. She had her before we met. (Damn thing loves me for some reason)All the black dogs are out in the kennel along with a yellow and couple choco client dogs. I may have to make a name change though pretty soon,I just made a deal on a female chessie just because I wanted to train one.
Here is my lap dog(6 month old Trav pup) enjoying a little water time at the lake.(We were checkin put all the bikini girls)


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I keep my dogs in the outside kennel overnight and when we are gone until they are two. Then they live in the house. Two is about when they outgrow the chewing, etc. Before two they get to come in the house but only when supervised. Presently my two dogs sleep in our bedroom on the floor on their beds.


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

Wayne Nutt said:


> I keep my dogs in the outside kennel overnight and when we are gone until they are two. Then they live in the house. Two is about when they outgrow the chewing, etc. Before two they get to come in the house but only when supervised. Presently my two dogs sleep in our bedroom on the floor on their beds.


I'm the the opposite Wayne. I house and crate train mine then out to the kennel with house visits every once in a while.


----------



## Aries (Jan 9, 2010)

He's asleep at my feet as I type.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Dave, that picture reminds me of a day at Lake Norman with my old best dog Harry. Ralph took him for a ride on the wave runner. They ran across some dude who said, "hey that dog really looks like he likes that!" Ralph answered" Hey, she looked good in the bar last night!"


----------



## Karen Goff (Mar 10, 2005)

All four of ours are house dogs. We all hang out and they are a part our family! Have outdoor kennel runs also. My six year old lab has taken to sleeping on the rug next to the bed of my 3 year old grandson when he visits. Have wire crates inside for the younger ones that can't be trusted yet if no one is watching them.

Karen Goff


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

This is a great thread worth continuing. Nice to see stories from those who live with multiple dogs to validate that I’m not crazy for wanting to add a dog or two to the pack. We currently have 2 Labs and one Cavalier King Charles Spaniel (btw a great companion breed for my two Labs) in the house. They live and sleep indoors with us. When we run errands, they don’t get the run of the house, although I think they would be fine. We keep them in the laundry/mud room by the garage entrance door. They’re outside for airing, playing and training on 40 acres of fields and woods. Hickory wood floors and tile throughout, except bedrooms are carpeted. The Dyson, Handheld Shark and Swiffer get plenty of use!


----------



## Bryan Parks (Aug 19, 2015)

I've got three in the house..


----------



## JMitchell (Dec 28, 2012)

Dog in the house no way 😎😎😎


----------



## careljo (Sep 15, 2014)

All mine are house dogs (other than when they are at the trainer). No dog hair to sweep up - the one advantage of poodles.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Not that I've ever noticed...


----------



## sherryvan (Jan 29, 2019)

yes, it always makes some accidents thought...


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 16, 2018)

I train strictly field trial all my dogs are in kennels I have heard some positive feed back on keeping ur advanced dogs in the house I’ve never tried it but when my dogs come out of the pin they are ready to work. Just my thoughts on it. I’m sure as my dogs get out of formal training and competition we will turn them into pets. Everything I have at this time is 2 years and under.


----------



## Curt1976 (Jul 11, 2018)

My dogs get to come in and lay down after dinner. They sleep in the garage in there crates. The rest of the time they have free roam of the back yard


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

stifler said:


> Just curious, do most of you let your dog in the house?


Where else would you keep them ?


----------



## Rob Shelton (May 1, 2017)

Yes and no.


----------

